# Temper tantrums in rats. {excessive squeaks, struggling, avoids being handled}



## KloverBeans (Sep 30, 2014)

So I'm faced with a little bit of a issue in one of my girls {Celes}. When we acquired her, she loved being handled but over the months she literally did a 180. She hates being handled, squeaks and literally flee's from any interaction with us. Its gotten to the point where I have to force her to leave her cage and handle her, letting her know that throwing her little fits won't get her put back. She gets a treat when she's been out for extended periods of time being socialized. But nothing seems to break her stubborn attitude. I've always believed she may be blind, as she pauses and sways her head back and forth quite a lot. Which would explain her attitude towards being picked up, but I'm not sure how to be 100%. She's very adventurous when out of her cage, but still flinches at the slightest touch. Except when she gets a bath then she just lazily lets me handle her as she's soaped and washed off. To say the least, I'm not sure what to do and any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## Adeliek (Jul 28, 2014)

The swaying of the head does she suggest her vision isn't 100% but I'm not sure how to test for being blind. I have a girl that's a little bit like this, she HATES being picked up and will squeak in protest sometimes if I even touch her. I'm not sure if it was the right thing to do but since she happily comes over to me when she wants and if I had to in a potentially dangerous situation I am able to scoop her up I just leave her too it. If she doesn't want to be picked up then that's fine, but I still interact with her during play time and she's more than happy to come for some shoulder rides. My girl only comes out of the cage by climbing up onto my arm, usually in her own sweet time...have you tried sitting with her in a small confined space and letting her come to you when she wants? Giving her a treat every time she approaches? Rats are all individuals and whilst my two boys are cuddly I've accepted that Ronnie is just a bit more independent.


----------



## Cyrix (May 2, 2014)

One of our boys is like that. We can't find a permanent cure for it, although a few good immersion sessions will stop the fussing for weeks it always comes back. We probably didn't handle him enough when he was little.


----------



## hybanana (Jan 27, 2012)

My blind boy does that. High pitch squealing like crazy. Big baby. I just plop him on my shoulder and talk to him gently. He's starting to get use to me holding him now after 5 months


----------

